# Too young for this



## flying free (Oct 28, 2011)

Iam a 18 year old female that was just diagnosed with post-gastric IBS. I got a stomach bug on my trip to Indonesia and i just ignored it and it eventually went away. However the symptoms stayed with me till this day. Bloating, loss of appetite, cramps, gas, severe pain and nausea. And when all together i just curl up in bed crying because i just want it all to go away and the pain to end. I'am so lost and confused with no one to talk to. My family don't understand, my friends dont understand and there is so much you can talk with your Doc. Im too young for this, i want my life back. I want to be able to go on dates, to travel with my best friends and to be happy and smile. The saddest thing about my story, is my passion for food and cooking came to end after suffering from IBS. Now i dont have any direction in life, no passion for life or a desire to live. I need someone to talk to, to tell me it's going to be allright, ive suffered enough and it will all goo away soon!







i hate my life


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Actually most people with IBS are diagnosed as young people. So you are FAR from alone.What have you tried to manage your symptoms?


----------



## usagoldie (Oct 14, 2011)

You are definately NOT alone. There are people who cope and don't cope here and around us walking about. It seems we cope in silence until we share it with someone who has this or understands. Age has nothing to do with this. Anyone can get this. Some people can't even get out of bed for years with this. BUT, although pain in life is inevitable, suffering is optional in life. Your dream of being a culinary Chef has certainly been derailed. I use to be a Dental Assistant. I couldn't sit and can't sit. I pass out from pain and blood pressure drops. This has FORCED me to look in another direction for my self worth, and managing this pain. Now I train horses and help horses with their problem people!! lol. I am also a watercolor artist. When I am at the horses, my pain diminishes, or even goes away. Same for when I paint. You will find your way, it will be a struggle because you haven't lived long enough to develop the skills for lifes bad times. YOU WILL BE OK. YOU CAN CRY AND GET UP. YOU CAN HATE THIS AND STILL BE OK. YOU CAN SCREAM INTO A PILLOW, AND STILL BE OK. YOU WILL FIND WHAT WORKS FOR YOU ON THESE PAGES. I am a new member too, but I have already implimented changes in my diet from reading on this site. YOU WILL NEED TO HAVE FUN AND FIND WHAT NEW THINGS YOU CAN DO. YOU NEED TO BUILD A RESEVOIE FOR YOURSELF SO YOU CAN COPE WITH THIS AND HAVE A GOOD LIFE DESPITE THIS AWEFUL CONDITION. This is one of those things that can break down even the toughest people and build character in those who want to. I am so sorry you have to be here, but you will find what foods and approaches to this condition work for you. It DOES take time, but given your age, you have plenty of that. Patience could be a challenge for you. You can vent anytime you need to. Just know that there will be flares, and they will seem overwhelming. When the flare lasts too long, our options seem like they are smaller and we don't want to live anymore. Just know that this will pass and each time you will be able to look back at a flare and say, oh, I am pretty good now, I am glad I didn't make an important decision during a flare. We are depleted during a flare, and not able to make good decisions. The world is a nicer place when our pain is lower and managing. You could even be one of the lucky ones and not have anymore. Do take care, we will think of you today and check in later.


----------



## puddingpearl (Oct 10, 2011)

I am 22 but I was also diagnosed with IBS at the age of 18, it started after a traumatic experience and has progressively got worse.HOWEVER, you find ways of dealing with it and the first part of doing that is by accepting that you have it and being positive in thinking that one day it will go away. My mum suffered from IBS in her early twenties and then it went away and never came back.My IBS is severe like yours, I've got the stomach cramps, upset stomach and loss of appetite causing weight loss which I need like a hole in the head. The worst symtom is the one you're displaying right here. IBS can make your mood SO low it's unreal, you don't understand why you deserve it while other young people are running about eating what they want and doing as they please not knowing how lucky they are.My only advice is to try and maintain positive thinking and immerse yourself in something you love to take your mind away from it all.


----------



## Ilaria (Nov 4, 2011)

Hi my name is Ilaria and I'm 19.I started to have real stomach problems when I was 15,I mean something chronic,but I rememer (and my mum!!!) a lot of tears since I was 2 or little more and the reason was always my mysterious stomach ache.Now I 'd pay to go back...to my previous life.It's true you are not alone,but when you are in the crowd of the autobus,in a queue,in the class,near a boy(not a boy but that boy,the guy that you like!!)you are alone with the BIG PROBLEM of your life.I just want to feel good in my church,sitting in a bench,I just want stay all day long out,around with those friends that now I don't see more.I don't ask anymore that this....But I have IBS!Ok,but I want to know the reasons of my pain,I don't want to live this way.I am grateful that this site exists and I'm grateful that exist someone who can understand...my IBS.I don't understand him!!!Please let us help each other!!!!I will tell you my experience.My troubles are two:gas that escapes and a terrible noise(very loud)that comes from the belly.I tried to use carbon and simethicone...with not success.I tried to use an anxiolytic...the same end.Now I am going to a psychologist,I have thought that strees would be one of the causes.I hope it will end.I am not very sure that the time of the verbs will be right (I'm not English)...but post your comments







)


----------



## Michelle:) (Jan 1, 2011)

Flying Free,You are definitely NOT alone in this! I'm not even 18 yet and have had IBS since I was 14. I compltely understand the pain, so often I am in so much pain I just curl up into a ball and cry my eyes out. Chronic pain, as you all probably know, is so much more different from acute pain because in chronic pain, it is relentless and sometimes it feels hopeless. I find my faith in Christ Jesus helps me the most to coninue on and live my life.







Another thing about the pain is the fact that it is sooooo exhausting.... I find myself distracted from my life and kept up at night because of it. Trust me, you are definitely not alone in your suffering and pain, just try to live each day and get through it. Thank you usagoldie for what you were saying. It is so true. It's okay to go and cry, and vent and sob, and then you can pick yourself up and continue living. Don't keep it all bottled up and DON'T lose hope!!!!!! I'll be praying for you Michelle


----------

